# Red Wing



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Anybody doin any good on the Mississippi? Will be headin down that way next weekend and I heard the bite has been pretty good.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

How did you end up doing that weekend?

I was down there yesterday with a group. Pretty slow bite, but we landed 5 fish over 25," which is always fun.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

We didn't make it down there that weekend...had a funeral. Some friends of mine were down there last week and it was pretty slow. I think the bite is pretty well over.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

One of my tourny partners was there last week and had a blast.They caught a lot fish and he released a 29 and 28 1/2.


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

Pretty well over....I doubt that. For most fisherman down there the bite has just begun. Alot of people think that once the spawn is over so is the bite. Pool four is a huge area and the dam at Red Wing is a very small part of it. It wont be long and the fish will be snappin' on the lake as well as the river upsream, you just have to get down there and find them.


----------

